
Google Cloud charging for Kubernetes Clusters beginning June 2020 - stevencorona
https://cloud.google.com/kubernetes-engine/pricing
======
mchiang
This looks like a repost.

Comments are being made in:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22485625](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22485625)

~~~
minimaxir
This submission has a more canonical source.

~~~
dang
We'll set the URL on that one to the canonical source. I think it's fairer to
credit the original submission.

Edit: the original text of that submission is now here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22486551](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22486551).

------
sethvargo
Hey everyone. Seth from Google here. There's another parallel thread at
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22485625](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22485625)
and I've responded to items there. I'll try to respond to items here as well.

~~~
hitekker
Why did you change your profile from "Developer Advocate" to "Engineer" ?

